# Torch Lighter, which is best?



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've seen a couple posts about Ronson Torch lighters, are they the best or just the best value?


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I've seen a couple posts about Ronson Torch lighters, are they the best or just the best value?


I would say they are the best value. For a few bucks you get one that performs great. But if you want the bells and whistles then go with a more expensive one. Ronson is pretty basic (which is why it performs great)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I just bought a cheap one at the dollar store, lasts a about a month then I grab a new one


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Best value, should be able to get them for under $4.

I love my Blazer LiL Buddy and Bugatti though.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

The best part about the Ronson's is not only are they cheap, they're darn reliable too. Every time I click one, it lights right up. 

Not shabby at all for $4


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

When I look for lighters, I look for construction quality. I dislike wriggly caps and buttons.

If you have deep pockets that are filled: ST Dupont Ligne 2 Liberte or Dunhill Turbo. Tried those and am very impressed, especially with the Liberte but the ongoing refill costs is a hinderance. I know judging from experience the amount of refill canisters I go through with my soft flame ST Duponts that the jet flame will be unfeasible.

The Dunhill Turbos are a little bulky for my liking.

My French made Dupont Minijet has lasted years and years of use without incident. Pity, it's got such a small capacity.

I've recently purchased a Xikar EXII Crossover after reading the reviews on it but yet to receive it. Again, from the reviews, it supposedly has good construction.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

All you questrions will be answered when Gary sees the post

I have about 20 lighters 
Indoors, a soft flame, xikar
Torch, I like the blazers, ixkar, ronson, ,,,,depends on where I am going.

I have one that is sold on this site, that has soft and torch....my fav.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

OK I'm going to say this: I find almost all torch lighters to be "cheap" in build quality until you get up to the really expensive ones. Almost all of them fail for some stupid reason or another or they just don't work on the "first click." With that being said the Ronson works every time on the first click; however it does have a button that is a little bit difficult to push down. It does not look nice, it does not "feel" nice, but hey it works all the time. 

My Xikar Crossover is OK, it lights but not always on the first click (I use Xikar fuel BTW). It looks OK, but the paint comes off easy on the Eddie Van Halen case and the lid seems to get in the way. I wish it would open a bit more or slide off. It's also not built "tight," it has some "wobble" to the cap and button and the flame height adjustment is really difficult to use. 

I moved a while ago to soft flames and have not looked back. I do still reach for my torches when it's really windy outside but really don't like using them at all since I suck at using them (trust me I have tried so many times and every time I pick up a jet I have a uneven burn, I just can't use them!). But if I were to roll back the hands of time I would've saved the money on my crappy Colibri (looked great, but never worked), my OK Xikar and just bought a Ronson in the first place. It doesn't care what fuel you put in it, it lights all the time and I don't care if I lose them or give them away to people.


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

Ronson is the best, lights every time.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Look forward to the responses here. I need a torch lighter bacause I smoke a lot on the golf course, and its often windy. To date, I've had awful luck with them. I prefer a 3 flame.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

For the money you can't beat Ronson jet lite or amerolite (got 12 for $16.00 on shnoop while back). I think there isn't much difference in the two. I also have a Ronson Torch from Wally world's plumbing section that is for soldering or something works great for a deck lighter ($26.00).

I have a Bugatti a Xikar and a Visol Wellington who makes it from my wife for anniversary last year (I carry this one all the time it works great, has a cutter and my initials on it for like $65 ish
My strongest recommendation that I've heard (this is hear-say) stay away from Colibri they are crap, don't honor warranty blah blah blah (this is from people that have owned them and sold them)

http://www.usalighters.com/visol-lighters/Wellington-Torch-Lighters-With-Built-in-Cutter-.html
that is where my wife ordered mine from. There are lots of places to look for lighters though.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

ive personally found that the cheap 5 or 6 dollar lighters from a gas station or smoke shop last longer than any of the nicer lighters ive ever owned.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love ronson for a few reasons. It is reliable, can hold a decent amount of fuel. And its cheap! If i loose it, i have about 10 more right now. If it breaks for some reason, have another.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a few Ronson lighters I may be one of the few who don't think there the best thing since sliced bread. My favorite lighter is the Lotus 12. I recently was given a Xikar table lighter, I haven't used it yet but I have messed around with it and it seams solid. You can also pick up Xikar Eclipse II on C bid for around $45.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Lotus Mdl#29 baby!... Best Single flame torch I've had! :ss


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

ronson jet lite.... done and done!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Ronson is good and and of course RP *winks at Big Bull*!!


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

I use a Colibri Quantum jet (single) at the minute. Not let me down in 18 months and a wedding gift from my wife :mrgreen:. It has a built in plug cutter which does a good job. 

I am looking to buy a new lighter when I visit the States in July. I reckon It'll be a triple jet flame bad-boy!


----------

